# New Veterans Choice Card - - Some Info



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

this will likely raise more questions than it answers but I thought its worthy of posting just FYI

thanks for serving!!

http://www.stripes.com/news/veterans/how-choice-card-and-15b-will-help-veterans-get-care-1.296110?utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------

